# CCW Class



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I finally got the wife to call the Dept. of Ag to set up an appointment for her permit.. It is set up for November 5th and we need to get her through a class before then.. I believe she wants to take Capt. Ron's class eventually but was wondering if anyone on here does the class as well?


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Well I finally got the wife to call the Dept. of Ag to set up an appointment for her permit.. It is set up for November 5th and we need to get her through a class before then.. I believe she wants to take Capt. Ron's class eventually but was wondering if anyone on here does the class as well?


My wife and I did the class through Walton County Sheriff's Office last weekend, it was fantastic. My PA CCW expires in November, so I needed to renew & she had very little experience. They had her shooting her LCP like a champ and my own shooting improved tremendously. $50 a person for a 6 hour class, most of it range time. 

HIGHLY recommend 

http://www.waltonso.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18&Itemid=40


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have to live in Walton Co. To attend? Im in Santa Rosa


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Do you have to live in Walton Co. To attend? Im in Santa Rosa


Nope, makes no difference


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Clayjunky said:


> Nope, makes no difference


. If ya come, we can try for a pig that night!- class is 8-2. - three highly trained cops teaching 11 people= lots of direct guidance and instruction


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ccw*

PM sent


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Clayjunky said:


> My wife and I did the class through Walton County Sheriff's Office last weekend, it was fantastic. My PA CCW expires in November, so I needed to renew & she had very little experience. They had her shooting her LCP like a champ and my own shooting improved tremendously. $50 a person for a 6 hour class, most of it range time.
> 
> HIGHLY recommend
> 
> http://www.waltonso.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18&Itemid=40



+1 Clay, heard alot of good things about that course!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Clayjunky said:


> . If ya come, we can try for a pig that night!- class is 8-2. - three highly trained cops teaching 11 people= lots of direct guidance and instruction


Now THAT sounds like a plan Stan.. Will give them a call on Monday morning and let you know whats up!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You can also go through the one that Santa Rosa Sheriffs Department offers. They do one several times a year and have extra classes when they get a full roster. http://www.santarosasheriff.org/

Go to their services and programs and then to the Citizens Firearms Class. I took the class and received my certification then sent off for my CCW and got it back about a month ago. The class is free but is just a basic firearms class. For more thorough instruction for pressure situations and for those without much experience with firearms I would utilize something like Ron's course either before or shortly after getting the minimum certification.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

ESCAMBIA RIVER GUN CLUB ALSO HAS ONE IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT OUT, GO THO THERE WEB SITE. http://erml-gunclub.org/ :thumbup:

Upcoming 2012 CCW Classes
September 15 
See CCW page for more info​


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

But if you have you hunters safety card, all you have to do is apply, get registered and finger printed. Wait for you new card and your good to go.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Well I finally got the wife to call the Dept. of Ag to set up an appointment for her permit.. It is set up for November 5th and we need to get her through a class before then.. I believe she wants to take Capt. Ron's class eventually but was wondering if anyone on here does the class as well?


I WILL BE THERE NOV. 5TH TOO:thumbup:


----------



## powerstrokeman (Jul 31, 2011)

I heard if you have your hunter safety course you can just pay 150 and the you don't have to have a class


----------



## powerstrokeman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh didn't see the other post like this one


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> But if you have you hunters safety card, all you have to do is apply, get registered and finger printed. Wait for you new card and your good to go.


Just to make sure I have this right. If my son has gone through the Hunter Safety he is able to use that to get his concealed carry permit when he turns 21?

I never knew that.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Clayjunky said:


> My wife and I did the class through Walton County Sheriff's Office last weekend, it was fantastic. My PA CCW expires in November, so I needed to renew & she had very little experience. They had her shooting her LCP like a champ and my own shooting improved tremendously. $50 a person for a 6 hour class, most of it range time.
> 
> HIGHLY recommend
> 
> http://www.waltonso.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18&Itemid=40


*Thats a deal right there.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Just to make sure I have this right. If my son has gone through the Hunter Safety he is able to use that to get his concealed carry permit when he turns 21?
> 
> I never knew that.


yes that is correct sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Miami Matt said:


> yes that is correct sir!:thumbsup:


Exactly what I used.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Exactly what I used.


Me too.. Even though I took the safety course 20 years ago in NY, they still honored it :thumbsup:


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

My wife is taking the CCW class at Patriot Firearms in FWB Monday 8 Oct. It is $50 and the class starts at 7pm.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Both my wife and I are taking it today. We will be getting in some range time as well. And it looks like a great day to be outside!! O*D*W


----------

